# Bluetooth Sonar Fish Finder for Smartphones



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I dunno. I can't see this thing ever being anything more than a novelty.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Idea is right, but implementation ... questioned. 
Without 3D (and GPS) the picture is not that useful for a fisherman. 
You must see the fishes against your position, not the sonar.
And claimed 50 m (150') distance for Bluetooth is out of typical Class 2 specs: 10m (30').


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

P Smith said:


> You must see the fishes against your position, not the sonar.


You put it on your line and cast it out. That's usually going to be within sight of where you are. So it's pretty much like, "OK, so there are some fish right over there". 
If you need GPS to get to a spot that's already within sight of where you are - well you've got problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shouldn't a problem if SW would take in account two positions: the sonar and your.


----------

